# Python, Aqueon or Hagen Water Change System



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I have the aqueon one. works good.


----------



## Naisi (Mar 9, 2011)

I use a python for my water changes. No issues other than not alot of suction when using it for the gravel. But my tanks planted rather heavy. So I only need it to swap water. No leaks all the seals are tight. I was looking at the others too when decided to lose the bucket... Lol. Your life will be so much easier once you get one of these. WC will be fun.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

Naisi said:


> WC will be fun.



Dude. Your setting him up for a disappointment :icon_lol:

Nah, but they certainly make it ALOT less of a hassle (Python user)... And my tank is next to the bathroom door!

Couldnt imagine you people who use buckets for big tanks every week far away from your faucets...


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have the Aqueon and it doesn't work w/ my water pressure. I do use it hanging out the window to drain. I use it to fill, but w/out all the parts. I have it hooked up directly to sink w/ 2 filltings.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Python here. Will NEVER go back to buckets.

J


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I've only used the aqueon, so can't compare with the others. It has served me very well. The only issue I occasionally have is that the threaded insert on the faucet side of the tee tends to back out, which allows the O-ring to pop up and spray water. It takes a huge allen key, or the right size bolt to retighten. It only takes a quick second to check and tighten, but I seem to excel at forgetting.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How do you condition water when adding directly to the tank with these things? It doesn't really matter in my case, since my sink is a waterfall thing kind of sink... So nothing really to hook on to...


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Will they still work even if the faucet has no treads on it?


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

python


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> How do you condition water when adding directly to the tank with these things? It doesn't really matter in my case, since my sink is a waterfall thing kind of sink... So nothing really to hook on to...


Just dose double whatever the conditioner your using calls for straight to the tank prior to filling it up. 

I have a python I bought used on clist a few years back, then I bought a 25ft extension. 50ft of water change range is a great thing to have when you need it. I use RO in my tanks so the fill part isnt used that often but for taking water out, you cant beat it.


----------



## rickv0 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have an Aqueon,just use it to remove water,works great!To refill still using 5-gal.bucket from storage tank(garbage can),heated & no water conditioner-trying not to add chemicals to water unless I have to.Recommend the Aqueon


----------



## JukeFish (Mar 15, 2011)

Haven't used Hagen but I have an Aqueon and a Python. In my opinion the Python is much better. The Aqueon works fine but I prefer the tubing and fittings of the Python. The Python's tubing is much more flexible/pliant and memory resistant. The Python fittings seem more substantial and the faucet adapter is brass. The Aqueon adapter is plastic and strikes me as much more likely to cross-thread or strip out. The Aqueon tubing is stiffer the Python's, which can make it awkward.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

psalm18.2 said:


> I have the Aqueon and it doesn't work w/ my water pressure. .


Well you cant just crank it on full blast. :eek5:


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I carried 5 gallon jugs from my kitchen all the way into my bedroom and had to do that 7 times for my 75G... DONE WITH THAT...

I use the aqueon... only complaint is suction isn't the greatest. But if you turn the faucet a little on, the suction improves drastically. Also if your picking up a bunch of plant leaves, it'll let the other end clog up some and reduce the amount of water being sucked out..

other than that.. a happy owner of an aqeon
.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

bsmith said:


> Just dose double whatever the conditioner your using calls for straight to the tank prior to filling it up.
> 
> I have a python I bought used on clist a few years back, then I bought a 25ft extension. 50ft of water change range is a great thing to have when you need it. I use RO in my tanks so the fill part isnt used that often but for taking water out, you cant beat it.


I just do a normal dose. SOme water conditioners can be pretty harmful if overdosed, and while double dose is nothing major, I don't see a need to do it. 


I use the aqueon now. The python "pump" is junk. I broke 3 before I moved on. The Aqueon on off works much better than the python.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: low cost*

...we have a Lee's GravelVac, and we love it! Easy to use, store, and maintain; and, you can sometimes find 'em on-line for under $30.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

OverStocked said:


> I just do a normal dose. SOme water conditioners can be pretty harmful if overdosed, and while double dose is nothing major, I don't see a need to do it.


+1

I usually just pour mine relatively close to the stream of water entering the tank, or near the spraybar or outflow from a powerhead to circulate it around the tank. So far, no problems.

J


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

I've used them all but the Marina Aqua Vac from Hagen has been far superior.
Their all pretty well the same except the faucet adapter on the Aqua Vac is in my opinion far superior.
*
*


----------



## jwalls1082 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a 50' aqueon and love it. Maybe that's because any water changer that works is 100x better than carrying buckets across the house. The sink adapter is brass, not plastic. Maybe they changed that fairly recently?


----------



## ddiomede (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been using a Python for 16 years. No complaints. I can't say whether or not the other brands are any good. With all of them, if you don't have great water pressure, they will not work very well. My last house had incredible water pressure and I had to be careful to not suck up gravel, but at my current residence the water pressure sucks. Either way it gets the job done.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Isn't Python out of business?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Just ordered the aqueoun one. Hopefully everything works out. It ended up costing $30.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> The python "pump" is junk. I broke 3 before I moved on.


Agreed. After I broke one I went and got a hose adapter for my sink. Works great at 1/16 of the cost of a new pump.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

tuffgong said:


> Agreed. After I broke one I went and got a hose adapter for my sink. Works great at 1/16 of the cost of a new pump.


Wow, based on this post I looked up buying one of those adapters and they are $5. So you can make one of these devices for $5 + the cost of the length of hose that you want.

http://www.spaandpoolstore.com/faucetadaptor.html


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

ktownhero said:


> Wow, based on this post I looked up buying one of those adapters and they are $5. So you can make one of these devices for $5 + the cost of the length of hose that you want.
> 
> http://www.spaandpoolstore.com/faucetadaptor.html


Those work well, but still have the same potential to break IMO. I went with one of these and hooked it up to my Python hose.








​


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

ktownhero said:


> Isn't Python out of business?


I don't think so. http://www.pythonproducts.com/aqprod.html

I think I'll get the 100NS - 100 Ft (30m) Model to take care of any tanks in any rooms of my house 

OTOH they are a little spendy. A DIY kit shouldn't be too hard to duplicate.

The bucket brigade sux.


----------



## Mog (Apr 5, 2011)

I just purchased a python and have only used it once. I have to say, it beats lugging 5 gal buckets around.

Also, they were discontinued for a while and I assume that was because of a problem with the attachment connecting it to the sink breaking... or at least that's what I've read in a lot of the reviews. The one I bought now comes with a brass attachment to alleviate that problem. 

They new ones are difficult to find as they are just starting to deliver them to stores, but make sure you find a "new" one and not one of the older ones left in stock. 

I purchased mine from http://www.aquariumplants.com/


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

I used mine the normal way (hooked up to a faucet) before, now I just use it for draining. I have a pond pump in my RO storage tank that I use to pump water back in to the tank after draining task is completed.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I received my aqueon one. I'm very happy with the shipping and how it looks but it doesn't fit my sink because it's weird I'll probably have to buy a universal faucet adapter or smthng.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalls1082 (Jul 14, 2010)

What's weird about it? It should fit a standard sink.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Not all sinks are standard  I had to get an adapter for mine as well. I simply unscrewed the part off my sink and took it along with the screw on part of the *Python* and gave them to the home depot guy and he found the right adapter for me.

FYI I use the Lees as well, not the Python brand. Love it and especially love the guard on it so you can't suck up fish or gravel.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

I've used the same 25' python for at least 10 years now.
The hose and hose connections and the part that cleans the gravel are still in perfect condition. The part that connects to the sink on the other hand isn't in such good condition, but it works.


----------



## gitusukka (Dec 31, 2007)

Python for over 20 years now. Plastic parts broke here & there but otherwise all good.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, my sink isn't standard so I'll try go get an adapter soon. I'll use it like a regular vaccum for now though!


----------



## Min (Dec 23, 2010)

i had this question and was looking for help also. 
but .... somehow it did not feel right for me to pay $40 for a rubber hose with junky plastic junction. 
i kinda made my own water changing hose at home depot for less than $20 and it works great. most of the cost was hose attachments/adapter that allows me to connect it to the faucet. other than that all i got is 25' long hose. 
i have a Rena canister filter and to get the water out of the tank i just use extra connector from filter that has 1 end of hose attached. Pump all out. 
to get it back just connect to faucet. and im done. 
no water waste for suction! no parts to break.


----------



## A643578 (Jul 25, 2011)

How do you guys deal with the temperature difference?

During the winter, the water comes out the faucet around 50-60F. And with EI dosing calling for 50% water change, I see a huge fluctuation in temperatures


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Antonio2090 said:


> How do you guys deal with the temperature difference?
> 
> During the winter, the water comes out the faucet around 50-60F. And with EI dosing calling for 50% water change, I see a huge fluctuation in temperatures


I don't. I exclusively use cold water for water changes. Cold water simulates rainfall and stimulates breeding. I've never once had a problem. WARM water would be much more of a problem since it is devoid of oxygen.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

OverStocked said:


> I don't. I exclusively use cold water for water changes. Cold water simulates rainfall and stimulates breeding. I've never once had a problem. WARM water would be much more of a problem since it is devoid of oxygen.


Ditto. It's easier to warm up the water, than to cool it down since I don't have a chiller in my tanks.


----------



## A643578 (Jul 25, 2011)

Interesting. I stopped doing water changes straight out from the tap a few years ago due to some forum/website saying fluctuating temperatures were bad for the fish.

I guess I can now stop filling and carrying buckets, and letting them age if I want to.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

If you're concerned you can adjust the hot/cold mix so that it's coming out of the tap at the temperature of the tank.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

jasonpatterson said:


> If you're concerned you can adjust the hot/cold mix so that it's coming out of the tap at the temperature of the tank.


Except in the summer when the coolest water out of your tap might be mid 80's in temperature (that's the case for me and probably many other places where it stays around 100 degrees for months at a time in the summer). Even still, if you are doing 50% WC or less, it probably isn't a big deal.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Python with a 4' tube, works good.


----------



## mwebb (Jul 17, 2011)

Python for the past 6 years.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I do smaller water changes more frequently in the winter to avoid temp fluctuations.

I <3 my Python.

I HATE my sinks that won't accept ANY adapters!

I have to run mine to an outside spigot. Really, it's not that big a deal since I have a 75 footer in order to drain the tanks outside to the lawn anyways.


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

+1 on the Lee's. Any of them will make you wonder how you went this long without. You can probably DIY a setup cheap. Just ask the hardware store for a waterbed drain kit and start from there.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I have an Aqueon now, but when I had 20+ tanks I used to use a Python fitted to a powerhead. I would connect the output to hosing to drain my tanks into an adjacent bathtub, then place the powerhead into my reservoir to add water to my tanks. With this setup I could do 20% water changes in all of my tanks in about an hour.


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

@wetworks Now that's a smart and now seemingly obvious good idea! I gotta try that out.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have the 50' Aqueon with a 750ghp pond pump at the end so it will not waste water. I used the pyton and it didnt last like my aqueon.


----------

